# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  SOS!! Ποιότητα εικόνας Hikvision

## mastersaluki

Καλημερα σας, θέλω μια μεγάλη βοήθεια.. Ήρθε εχθές η κάμερα που είχα παραγγείλει αλλά καταγραφικό δεν πήρα ακόμα. Έπιασα λοιπόν κ την άνοιξα και για να δω αν παίζει έπιασα ένα καλώδιο rca έκοψα την μια μεριά κ έβαλα ένα bnc. Σύνδεσα λοιπόν το bnc στην κάμερα και την άλλη μεριά την έβαλα πίσω από την τηλεόραση. Έβαλα να παίξει αλλά έπαιζε μόνο στην ρύθμιση ctvs. Η ανάλυση ήταν λίγο χάλια. Παίζει ρόλο που δεν ήταν στο καταγραφικό;;


https://www.plus4u.gr/showitem.php?I...66&ref=skroutz

----------


## lepouras

εγώ το βρίσκω λογικό. αυτή η θύρα δεν μπορεί να παίξει HD. με το ζόρι να παίξει 480γραμμές. αλλά ας μας πόνε και αυτοί που ξέρουν καλύτερα.

----------


## stam1982

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλα, μη βιάζεσαι.Το φορμάτ που επέλεξες είναι για αναλογικά καταγραφικα.

----------


## mastersaluki

Ευχαριστώ πολύ stam1982. Η κάμερα είναι καλή; τι θεωρείς; αν την βάλω δτο καταγραφικό θα έχει καλή ανάλυση; μπορείς να μου πρότεινεις ένα hikvision οικονομικό στα 1080p?? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## stam1982

Μια χαρά είναι η κάμερα.Καταγραφικο δεν έχεις παραγγείλει;
Πάρε ένα καταγραφικό στα 1080 και εισαι οκ( όχι lite).Αυτο που θα προσεχα είναι αν χρειαζομουν 3 κάμερες θα έπαιρνα καταγραφικό με 8 κανάλια.

----------


## mastersaluki

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι γαι τις απαντήσεις σου και την βοήθεια σου. Μπορείς να μου πεις τι γνώμη σου για ένα; πρέπει να πάρω υβριδικό;; ναι 3 κάμερες θέλω, αλλά γιατί να πάρω καταγραφικό για 8 κάμερες;; καταγραφικό δεν πήρα ακόμα.

----------


## antonisc

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/12759397/Hi...04HQHI-K1.html


https://www.skroutz.gr/s/12879876/Hikvision-DS-7104HQHI-K1.html



καταγραφικο για 8 καμερες αν μονο στο μελλον θελεις να κανεις επεκταση

----------


## mastersaluki

Αυτά είναι 1080p κανονικά;;; όχι lite??

----------


## p270

μια χαρα ειναι το ιδιο εχω

----------


## stam1982

Αν του χρόνου θελήσεις δυο κάμερες θα ξαναπληρώσεις καταγραφικο;Είναι μια αγορά τουλάχιστον για 8 χρόνια.

----------


## mastersaluki

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας για την βοήθεια,

Να ρωτήσω τώρα από 1 καλώδιο κάμερας κανονικό (όχι utp) μπορούν να συνδεθούν 2 κάμερες;

----------


## antonisc

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας για την βοήθεια,
> 
> Να ρωτήσω τώρα από 1 καλώδιο κάμερας κανονικό (όχι utp) μπορούν να συνδεθούν 2 κάμερες;



οχι δεν μπορουν

----------


## mastersaluki

ευχαριστω

----------


## mikemtb

> από 1 καλώδιο κάμερας κανονικό (όχι utp) μπορούν να συνδεθούν 2 κάμερες;



Τεχνικά Ναι μπορούν. Και ip κάμερες θα μπορούσες να βάλεις......
Αλλά δε συμφέρει 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## mastersaluki

Παιδιά καλημέρα σας, σχετικά με τα δυο καταγραφικά που αναφέρονται παραπάνω, θέλω να παραγγείλω άμεσα ένα και είμαι σε δίλημμά, ποια η διαφορά τους; Ποιο λέτε να πάρω;;

----------

